# D1000 Baler Compared to D1010



## danny_junior (Jun 5, 2014)

I am looking to buy a D1000 Baler. However I am not sure about the size of bale it makes. Some sites state it as is 80cm * 90 cm while other state it as 80cm*70cm. Also what weight bale does it make? What hp tractor do I need for it ( I am baling Rhodes Grass Hay).

Is it better to buy a D1010 or D1000 would do as good? Whats the difference really?

Also some people were suggesting Hesston 4700? Any Feedback?


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

From an old post of mine:

I found a note I had written to myself about smaller big square balers back a couple of years:

Class 1150 - 80 cm x 50 cm

NH BB920 - 80 cm x 47 cm 400-500 lb bale

NH D1000 - 80 cm x 70 cm 700 lb bale

NH D4000 - 80 cm x 70 cm

Case IH ? - 80 cm x 70 cm

Vicon MP800 - 80 cm x 70 cm 700 lb bale

Welger D4000 - 120 cm x 40 cm


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

The D1000 is a 24" wide tall by 36" tall wide bale (60cm x 91cm is what I get when converted). Realistic bale weight in dry hay is around 500 lb (230kg?).

The D1010 looks like a 3x3 32" wide by 35" tall (81cm x 88cm metric). I believe the D1010 is the North American BB590.

The D1010 is a completely different machine than the D1000.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

I wonder why so many different chamber sizes for it are listed in different places.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

New holland lists the d1000 as 80x90 on their history of big square balers page btw.


----------



## danny_junior (Jun 5, 2014)

Thanks Guys .... That is exactly the problem. I see different sizes listed for it on different websites. NH lists it as 80*90 on their page, however people running it state it as 60*90


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

NH says 90 hp minimum to run a D1000. We run ours with 100 hp just fine. Steep terrain might call for a little more hp.


----------

